# VK - Smok Micro One - iStick Basic IN STOCK



## Gizmo (14/1/16)

New arrivals include

Smok Micro Starter Kit with Micro TFV4
iStick Basic Stater Kit perfect for mouth to lungers.

Restocks:
iJust 2 Tanks
Herakles Plus Coils 0.2ohm
Kanger Subvods - Black & Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/16)

@Gizmo will you be getting the GS 2 coils for the iStick Basic?

and

Will the RBA bases for the big TFV4 work in the TFV4 micro?


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/16)

Yes we will be. They should be in stock next week.

The standard sized base will not work.


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> Yes we will be. They should be in stock next week.
> 
> The bases not work.


Cool, thanks 

Pity about those RBA bases though, would have been cool


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/16)

I see that Smok has a Micro R2 base for the Micro TFV4


----------



## Rafique (15/1/16)

definitely gona get the smok micro kit


----------



## shabbar (15/1/16)

will the micro tfv4 be sold separately


----------

